# Oldman and 911?



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2021)

Haven't seen either of you for a while. I hope you're both OK, or at least on the mend. Or am I just missing your posts on this forum?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 12, 2021)

I wonder and still pray for them both. Hope all is well


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2021)

I've seen them both recently.


----------



## 911 (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm still around. I went to D.C. last Wednesday to attend our annual Investment Club's meeting. I belong to a consortium of investors and we always meet soon after the New Year to plan or strategy for the upcoming year. I had no problems getting in, but did have issues with leaving on Saturday morning. I was checked 3 times by the FBI because they were looking for the guys that caused the ruckus at the Capitol.  

I really advocated for having that meeting be held via Zoom, but they like meeting in person. They sometimes remind me of a bunch of high schoolers. I think they want to see who got fatter and who lost the most hair.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2021)

oldman​Well-known Member · From PA
Joined Jan 14, 2013
*Last seen Jan 1, 2021*


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 12, 2021)

911, glad to see your post. And I guess I’ve missed the other posts from both. All hay thet things are good


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2021)

I checked up on @oldman yesterday and saw the same thing that @Ken N Tx posted above.  Very worrying...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 12, 2021)

OMG...was 911 sick too?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG...was 911 sick too?


No.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 12, 2021)

Keesha said:


> No.


Okay thank you @Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay thank you @Keesha.


You’re most welcome OneEyedDiva


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

911 said:


> I'm still around. I went to D.C. last Wednesday to attend our annual Investment Club's meeting. I belong to a consortium of investors and we always meet soon after the New Year to plan or strategy for the upcoming year. I had no problems getting in, but did have issues with leaving on Saturday morning. I was checked 3 times by the FBI because they were looking for the guys that caused the ruckus at the Capitol.
> 
> I really advocated for having that meeting be held via Zoom, but they like meeting in person. They sometimes remind me of a bunch of high schoolers. I think they want to see who got fatter and who lost the most hair.


didn't you say you had covid or am i confusing you with someone else?


----------



## Jules (Jan 12, 2021)

Keesha said:


> No.


I believe he said he had Covid.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2021)

911 was indeed very ill with Covid.  
He posted this December 24th. 
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/missing-posters.34848/page-4#post-1581919



911 said:


> I received a message from oldman earlier this week asking where I have been. I'll make this simple. In the Hospital. I was in almost 3 weeks and really thought I was a goner. My temperature hit 105.4°, and against my wishes, my wife called an ambulance. I had never been so sick before. I can't even begin to tell you what all I was put through, but I am still here. I came home earlier this morning.
> 
> When I feel more up to it, I will start posting, but until then, I want to wish everyone a *"Merry Christmas and a most Blessed New Year." *Remember to be kind to one another and let's all hope that 2021 is a better year than 2020.
> 
> I love you guys.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 12, 2021)

911 said:


> I'm still around. I went to D.C. last Wednesday to attend our annual Investment Club's meeting. I belong to a consortium of investors and we always meet soon after the New Year to plan or strategy for the upcoming year. I had no problems getting in, but did have issues with leaving on Saturday morning. I was checked 3 times by the FBI because they were looking for the guys that caused the ruckus at the Capitol.
> 
> I really advocated for having that meeting be held via Zoom, but they like meeting in person. They sometimes remind me of a bunch of high schoolers. I think they want to see who got fatter and who lost the most hair.



So glad you felt like attending!  Last post I read, you were still feeling really weak.  I've missed a lot though ...lots to learn with the new Class B RV and of course there's the all important task of decorating it!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> So glad you felt like attending!  Last post I read, you were still feeling really weak.


The post i quoted was from December 24th.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 12, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The post i quoted was from December 24th.



I know.  He posted this morning (post 4) which is what I quoted.


----------



## Jules (Jan 12, 2021)

No news from Oldman?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks guys. My mistake. I wasn’t around too much at Christmas and certainly missed that thread. Sorry OneEyedDiva. I was wrong. He definitely had Covid. A temperature of over 105. Poor guy.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I know.  He posted this morning (post 4) which is what I quoted.


Thanks, Annie.   I'm using a tablet instead of a desktop and am hobbled by the small screen and limitations.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG...was 911 sick too?


Yes, he had covid, too.  He's getting better.


----------



## 911 (Jan 14, 2021)

I want to thank everyone for the kind notes and thoughts. I am doing better, did have a return to the hospital for a few days. My Pulmonologist found some scarring on my right lung and he thought it was a disease that I cannot spell, let alone pronounce. Anyway, it was a false alarm and now I’m back home again.

Feeling much better. That’s for sure.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2021)

911 said:


> Anyway, it was a false alarm and now I’m back home again.


I'm happy to hear this! You've been through enough.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2021)

xxx


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> xxx


XXXX


----------



## 911 (Jan 16, 2021)

I miss oldman and his plane stories. I like reading anything about planes, trains, cars and true crime stories.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 6, 2021)

Anyone heard from @oldman


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 6, 2021)

I just checked and his last post was Jan 1st..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2021)

He had covid and was in the hospital in Dec. but was released.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> xxx


yyy   Your move RR.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> yyy Your move RR.


huh? Oh, ZZZ!


----------



## Jules (Feb 6, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I just checked and his last post was Jan 1st..


I‘ve been wondering too.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm happy to see 911 is feeling better. I hope oldman is alright!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 6, 2021)

Glad 911 is feeling better and hope oldman is ok also.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I'm happy to see 911 is feeling better. I hope oldman is alright!





Ruth n Jersey said:


> Glad 911 is feeling better and hope oldman is ok also.


........


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2021)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/shooting-in-pennsylvania-long-story.57239/


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 10, 2021)

Still nothing from oldman..


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 10, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Still nothing from oldman..



Matt too.


----------

